# Adaptateur vga -  db15



## Peka (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, je dois raccorder un PM 6500/300 a un  écran VGA, j'ai trouvé un adaptateur CABLING Vga -DB 15 .( Photo de l'appareil sur google recherche). Comment ça marche ?
Dix petits interrupteurs à positionner? Surement suivant le type d'écran? Je ne possède qu'un seul écran ACER  17" ! QQ connais ce système ?

Merci 
Peka


----------



## claude72 (3 Mai 2014)

Peka a dit:


> QQ connais ce système ?


Oui, Google...

(qui a une bien meilleure mémoire que moi !!!)


----------



## Peka (3 Mai 2014)

déjà fait, mais seulement couleurs des câbles, ce qui ne me parle pas, mais pas du tout !


----------



## matacao (3 Mai 2014)

Les interrupteurs servent à régler la définition de sortie en fonction de l'écran que tu met derrière.


----------



## claude72 (4 Mai 2014)

Peka a dit:


> déjà fait, mais seulement couleurs des câbles, ce qui ne me parle pas, mais pas du tout !


Alors c'est que tu as mal cherché, car il y a les réponses sur ce forum.


Essaye            1 4 6 7 8 ou 1 4 6 7   9 sur ON, les autres sur OFF.


----------



## sofizabel (6 Mai 2014)

bonjour
chez moi (powermac 7600), c'est: 1-4-6-7-8.


----------



## Peka (8 Mai 2014)

14678 c'est bon !
Merci à Matacao et Sofizabel  
Le 6500/300 fonctionne super.
Très cordialement
Peka


----------



## claude72 (8 Mai 2014)

Peka a dit:


> Merci à Matacao et Sofizabel


You're welcome ... ce fut un plaisir de t'aider...


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> You're welcome ... ce fut un plaisir de t'aider...



Ben quoi, il remercie les autres, c'est normal non ?


----------

